# Post your pictures of your car here.



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Hey all,

An area for you all to share images of your cars with others.
Please respect the wishes of others, some may not want their number plates showing.

Regards,

Cem


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

O.K.
How do you paste an image the Cem  
Best regards Alan


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Alan,

You need to upload it to some web space first. Then include the url to it within two "" tags.

i.e. [img] http://www.mydomain/mypic.jpg _(but without spaces)_

Or, if you want; mail it to me at [email protected] and I'll post it for you.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Hosting*

Hi there,

If you want me to host your photos, please let me know. 

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Spec2 Girl (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Hosting*



Shin said:


> *Hi there,
> 
> If you want me to host your photos, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Would you be able to host my pics. Pretty please???


----------



## cipher (Oct 14, 2002)

i have a permanent connection to the net, and am okay about hosting pics/vids etc

Please mail me for more details

[email protected]


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Shin can you host my picture please ..


----------



## tony5050 (Feb 25, 2003)

*newbie in this forum..pics*

hi guys,
just got myself registered...trying to post my car's pic here...
testing


----------



## haplo (Dec 28, 2002)

*Updated pics and car info!!!*

Hi all, 


Posted some new pics and specs on the car today, have a look...


SkylineR32.com 

:smokin:


----------



## PepsiGuru (Sep 16, 2002)

Sure why not 










Irving
GTR . . .


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Very nice - but not in this exact post 

Cem


----------

